# garden lights placement recommendations?



## joeyjordan (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello,

I have a set of garden lights that I'd like to put in the front yard of my house, but I'm not exactly sure how it would look. Below is a picture of the front of my house, and the different colored dots are different positions I've thought about placing the lights. I was hoping to get some thoughts/ideas? Constructive criticism, should I just not put them out there at all? Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

What kind of lights are you planning on using - low voltage or solar? What exactly do you want to light up? What kind of lights are you wanting to use - path lights, spots, a combination of both?


----------



## joeyjordan (Sep 27, 2019)

They would be low voltage, mostly path lights but I have a coupe spot lights as well. I have two sets of the lights shown at the below link (so 12 path lights and 4 spot lights) and I'd just prefer they not go to waste, although I wasn't sure if it would look silly since all I have in my front yard is mostly dirt with a little bit of rocks and a small tree. In case the link doesn't work, below is a picture of the path lights I have.

https://www.homedepot.com/pep/Hampton-Bay-Low-Voltage-Bronze-Outdoor-Integrated-LED-Landscape-Path-Light-and-Flood-Light-Kit-8-Pack-IWV6628L/206265491?g_store=4030&source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D27L-G-D27L-27_26_EXTERIOR_SECURITY-NA-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-EXTERIOR_SECURITY_ExteriorSecurityLighting&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D27L-G-D27L-27_26_EXTERIOR_SECURITY-NA-NA-Feed-LIA-NA-NA-EXTERIOR_SECURITY_ExteriorSecurityLighting-71700000052662163-58700005047526174-92700052328541844&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhqXWmuDS7AIV-R6tBh39SQFKEAQYAiABEgIlrfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Do the specs of those lights tell the distance the path lights throw light? For example, I believe on my Volt paths lights, they cover 8'. This will help you determine spacing between lights.

I would guess you would only need 3 -4 path lights in your garden adjacent to your front porch. I would use one of the spots to light up that tree.

Once you know how far light is thrown, you can measure the length of your driveway and figure out how many lights you'll need.

More lights is not always better. You want an even distribution, not an overabundance.


----------



## joeyjordan (Sep 27, 2019)

I couldn't find the exact distance the lights throw on their webpage, but I had previously installed these at my last house and I believe I spaced them 6' (maybe 7') apart. Below is another picture of them installed in my last backyard for reference.

I was thinking about using one of the spot lights for the tree also like you mentioned.

Do you think the dots in yellow would be the best design option to go with? I agree that more isn't always better and don't want to overpopulate the front of the house with them so I was thinking of just going with one of the color options in the pic instead of all 3.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I would go with the yellow, but not as many as you have indicated.

You can also go down the driveway if you wish. Is that area always going to be grass free?


----------



## joeyjordan (Sep 27, 2019)

I think it will remain grass free.. I had someone come out and give me a quote to add grass but because of the slope of the hill (can't really see it in the pic above) they would have to build a retaining wall and then flatten it out before adding the grass, and they were quoting around $7k and this isn't quite my forever home so I couldn't justify paying that much.

I was also leaning towards the yellow. Awesome, thank you for the input!! I'll try to upload a picture of the finished product once it gets done.


----------

